# Anonymous Woman Dubbed as the "Layaway Angel" Pays off $20,000 of Layaway Balances for Children



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

*Anonymous Woman Dubbed as the "Layaway Angel" Pays off $20,000 of Layaway Balances for Children*

This gal who appears to have remained anonymous, has paid off $20,000 in layaway balances at a Toys R Us store for children's Christmas presents.  Love to hear these acts of kindness, looks like others were doing the same type of thing!  http://www.milforddailynews.com/article/20141211/NEWS/141219023/?Start=1



> BELLINGHAM — When Linda received an unexpected call from Toys R Us on Wednesday, she dreaded answering, so concerned that the store wanted to cancel her $50 layaway purchase for missing a payment.
> ​Instead, the store told the Franklin resident to come pick up the gifts for her two sons: A complete stranger had paid for them already.
> ​The Hartford Avenue Toys R Us needed to make similar calls for more than 150 layaway accounts that day. Dubbed a “layaway angel,” a still-unknown woman had come in during the afternoon and the evening to pay for $20,000 worth of merchandise, clearing the store's entire balance.
> ​Described by employees as a bubbly older woman and a local, she offered the store manager a hug and reportedly said, “If you have it, give it."​One employee said the woman told her that knowing the layaway purchases were taken care of would help her “sleep better at night.”
> ​The woman is one of many "layaway angels” who have glided into Toys R Us stores and retailers across the country in recent holiday seasons to “pay it forward,” said company spokesman Bjorn Trowery.​


----------



## Debby (Dec 13, 2014)

Fabulous woman!  Oh I wish I could do stuff like that.  She's such a hero!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

Another anonymous 'Santa' paid off $50,000 worth of layaway balances for 100 customers at a Walmart...http://fox43.com/2014/12/15/man-calling-himself-santa-pays-off-layaway-balances-at-local-walmart/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

Six year old cancer survivor collects and give hundreds of toy to kids sick in the hospital during Christmas...http://www.king5.com/story/news/loc...cancer-princess-donates-toys-tacoma/20663561/


----------

